# back waters breaking?



## bbyno1

Can anyone explain to me what this is?
i thought only 1 set of waters broke and that was it?x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You have your hind waters and your fore waters. My fore waters went first. I am not sure of their excact purposes though:)

Found this

from what i understand, hind waters result in a trickle whereas fore waters result in a gush. hind waters can leak and replenish themselves (as in stop leaking). having said that, fore waters can also result in a leak - thats what happened to me. tehy broke but it was only a trickle as the babys head was in the way. the only reason i knew they were actual waters was that i've been having contractions 5 mins apart for the previous 18 hours.lol..


xx


----------



## samface182

ive always wondered this too.
a friend of mine's hind waters broke at 22 weeks. and she didnt actually go into labour til she was like 41 weeks, and her baby was fine. its all very confusing lol xx


----------



## jenny_wren

my hind waters went first :thumbup:

it was like a fast trickling rather than a massive gush
it was a bit like weeing myself non stop lol

the hospital broke my waters fully
whilst doing an internal lol

i was in labour anyways so it didn't matter tooo much
it just sped things a long a little

xx​


----------



## bbyno1

thanks girls but im still really confused..lol
them being called back waters,do they still come out your front yeh?lol 
x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah they still come out the same way One is just more forward than the other
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

the front (fore waters) is basically the bag in front of the baby's head.. closest to where they come out.. and this is the main part that stops infection etc reaching bubs.. 
when these go, it should gush and it's rare to get a leak - but they can't usually repair themselves

the back (hind waters) is the rest surronding baby and sometimes they can repair themselves, depending how bad the rupture is.. bubs's head can also block this leak or these can sometimes leak when bubs is engaging.. 

they both come out the same place - and usually come out at the same time.. just one is to protect one part of baby and the other is to protect the other part... 
hope that helps.. 
xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh i get it!
i was even asking my nan yesterday what back waters are and she said she didnt know after having 2 kids so i cant be all that stupid :haha:
thankss:D im gunna keep an eye out for them now..even tho id rather the front ones go lol x


----------

